# Kernel panic when upgrading FreeBSD documentation



## ronjns (Apr 14, 2014)

I am running 9.1-RELEASE-p7 consistently (i.e. reproduceable) having kernel panic when upgrading en-freebsd-doc-41380_1,1 to en-freebsd-doc-44393,1 with portmaster:


```
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: panic: Bad entry start/end for new stack entry
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: cpuid = 1
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: #0 0xffffffff80920bb6 at kdb_backtrace+0x66
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: #1 0xffffffff808eabce at panic+0x1ce
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: #2 0xffffffff80b48c52 at vm_map_stack+0x222
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: #3 0xffffffff80b4af81 at vm_mmap+0x571
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: #4 0xffffffff80b4b619 at sys_mmap+0x1b9
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: #5 0xffffffff80bd7ee6 at amd64_syscall+0x546
Apr 14 19:40:04 mars kernel: #6 0xffffffff80bc3847 at Xfast_syscall+0xf7
```

I captured this during upgrade:

```
===>>> Checking dependency: java/openjdk6
```

I read somewhere while Googling there's issue with openjdk, my question is this related? How do I upgrade the doc, is there a workaround? Any suggestion appreciated. Thanks.

Last few lines from screen before the server crashed:

```
env XML_CATALOG_FILES="file:///usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/ipsec-must/catalog-cwd.xml  file:///usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/share/xml/catalog.xml  file:///usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/share/xml/catalog.xml  file:///usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/share/xml/catalog-common.xml  file:///usr/local/share/xml/catalog" /usr/local/bin/xsltproc  --xinclude --nonet --param img.src.path "'/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/ipsec-must/../../../share/images/articles/ipsec-must/'" --param callout.graphics.path "'/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/ipsec-must/imagelib/callouts/'" --maxdepth 6000 http://www.FreeBSD.org/XML/share/xml/freebsd-fo.xsl article.parsed.print.xml > article.fo
Making portrait pages on B5 paper (176mmx250mm)
No "en" localization of "Lastmodified" exists.
No "en" localization of "on" exists.
/usr/local/bin/fop -c /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/share/misc/fop.xconf article.fo article.pdf
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 14, 2014)

You're missing a few updates to the base system, including this one that should fix the mmap(2) related kernel crash:

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-14:02.mmap.asc

The newest patch level should be 9.1-RELEASE-p11 that includes the critical fix for the Heartbleed vulnerablity, I recommend updating immediately to this patch level:

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-14:06.openssl.asc


----------



## ronjns (Apr 14, 2014)

You're right. Thank you kpa!


----------

